# 3D printed jig vs Table Saw blade



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

Has anyone run a 3D printed object through a table saw? Thinking of making a spline jig and the first pass will cut through the jig. I don't want it bursting into a million pieces.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

FDM, SLA etc?

I would say either would be fine. Usually you are dealing with ABS or Nylon depending on which process it is. You may get some melting but if you do it at the right speed it will be fine.

I have cut 3" thick ABS stock on a table saw when I was a modelmaker.


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

Thanks, SirIrb. I don't own a printer, I'll be contracting it out.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

may want to check back when you find out which process this is. there are a few which use different plastics or resins. Im not the guru but I have done my share of nontraditional work with FDM, SLS and SLA.

Are you getting some CAD work made real via rapid prototype and then cutting it?


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

I'm building a lot of 4-sided cones, each of the 4 identical sides has complex angles. I have a jog I made out of scrap, but it tends to get out of true and I have to make another one. I figured one made out of plastic would only need to be made once. Then they'll be another jog for cutting splines in those cones.


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

Something like this:


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I humbly suggest having it milled out of nylon sheet rather than rapid prototyping. As good as FDM etc is, it is not something I would use over and over again. FDM is nothing more than ABS spit out in .01" strings and they all "melt" together. That is if the heat is right and all that. But I have seen my share also delaminate through use or just over time or just bad mfg.

Buy 1" nylon and hunt down a homie with a Bridgeport to mill it out. I would think it will make you a much better product.


----------



## bhacksaw (May 28, 2013)

That idea sounds much better. Thanks!


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a 3D printer a school. Mine use ABS and you can print things solid, high density or low density. The different options uses more or less plastic. Anything but solid has a webbing inside with a solid outside. The nylon sheets would be a cheaper option because the material cost the school $4.50 a cubic inch to make things.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

If you're cutting plastic on the table saw I recommend using a blade with lots of teeth, like 180 or 200 or something.


----------

